# Dear Mr Foggs Famous Sauce: Juice droppers



## Waine (15/4/16)

My favorite juice is: @MrFoggsFamous Sauce. I enjoy At First Flight, Milky Way and Grand escape. These are by far my three favourite juices. However the juice droppers are not at all user friendly. The base of the dropper is too thick. When I fill up tanks with small side juice feeder holes the dropper does not fit onto the hole nicely. With the result that the juice spills all over the place and results in a lot of waste. 

Please consider making droppers with thin pointy holes to avoid the mess.

Much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/16)

They have already changed them as far as I know. I think that was a short time when bottles were scarce that's all they could lay their hands on. @BigGuy can confirm.


----------



## BigGuy (15/4/16)

@Waine Our next run will have the new droppers in. Sorry for any inconvenience caused. Thank you @Rob Fisher for tagging me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/16)

With @BigGuy everything is big, even the dropper tips! But then again if you get from Hugo 'the hobbit' @Sir Vape it will be tiny and your dropper tip might just prick your finger and draw blood

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

